# Post your own "taking a dog-nap" pictures



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Here is Mercy with her head against the car door and back seat. You can see the fold in her skin. :lol:


----------



## marley&aimee (Jul 19, 2012)

Marley about 8months old one of my favs.


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Looove the idea  

Just took a bunch of them yesterday  It is always so funny the positions she finds to sleep!

She know how to use a pillow :

Next we should do a running picture


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

This is day he arrived home...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Pucci: 










Tucker:










Reece (who always opens her eyes when I go to take a picture):


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I agree! I love to see sleeping pups! Here are Rindy and Finn...


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I love this picture of Emmy and Gambler. They were such Buddies and I think that is why Gambler is so sad without her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures everyone, they're so cute.

Here's my boy Remy-


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Cookie naps with gusto!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Pixie said:


> Looove the idea
> 
> Just took a bunch of them yesterday  It is always so funny the positions she finds to sleep!
> 
> ...


She looks so much like my Mercy.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great pictures everyone, they're so cute.
> 
> Here's my boy Remy-


 That is so cute!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Rocket definitely needs to learn how to relax more. LOL!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Pebbles


----------



## BrycesMom (May 23, 2012)

I love the pics of the pairs napping. Makes me want to get a second pup for Tank


----------



## john martin (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

This was the day after I adopted Elvis. Apparently his new home was relaxing! He is napping on the couch in one and the other with his stuffed raccoon. (Sorry for the quality it was with my phone)


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

BrycesMom said:


> I love the pics of the pairs napping. Makes me want to get a second pup for Tank


Okay you asked for it...I have tons of pictures of the two of them...


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

BrycesMom said:


> I love the pics of the pairs napping. Makes me want to get a second pup for Tank


Go for it! Two dogs are awesome!


----------



## Nomes (Nov 7, 2011)

I have yet to see Casey sleeping. He sleeps at night, and in his outside kennel, but that is it! : I think i have one picture of him sleeping the night we got him, but that's about it!


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

Well one thing Mako loves to do is sleep!!!! I have so many pics of him napping you would think that is all he does!!!! Oh...and in the morning he likes to sleep in:doh:


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance and Lucy in their "normal" sleeping position...


Chance and Savanah...


The gang spooning...


Chance and Lucy again...


Chance sleeping against a chair leg, silly dog:


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

*Ripley and Levi*

Everytime I grab my camera I wake them up!!! That's THEIR couch, got myself a new one!!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I've got a few...first my favorite:










Now one from a few days ago:


----------



## CharliedogsDad (Nov 22, 2011)

Great pics! Our dogs sure have it tough, don't they!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Jackson and Cooper


----------



## Jushing (May 22, 2012)

Here are a few of my favorites.

First week home while i was folding laundry:








Online shopping is tough: 














And her favorite spot is always by the front door on the tile, ever since she was little:


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Here is one of Bo...


----------



## sarahlauren (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=116674&stc=1&d=1342812054


----------



## I<3myGoldenRetriever (Nov 21, 2008)

Lol, the first one is hilarious. Very cute!


----------



## I<3myGoldenRetriever (Nov 21, 2008)

Gorgeous, just absolutely gorgeous GR's you have there.


----------



## I<3myGoldenRetriever (Nov 21, 2008)

Great pictures! All hilarious. Gotta love Goldens!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sam Dog tired after Christmas morning....
Sam Dog Fell asleep at the Vet during her first visit...


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Me and Sam Dog on her first day home...
Me and Sam Dog a few months later...

Hmmm, reverse pictures....:doh:


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here are a couple of Max. One at 3 months old, the other at about 1 year old. He is so peaceful when asleep. (he chewed that hole in the wall)


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

My girls loveeee to sleep!! Especially cuddled together <3


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Some of my favorite!


----------



## Rukiri (Feb 16, 2012)

Buddy loves to sleep, he'll be in doggy dreams unless I give him food or say the "W" word.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's Lacey. She peeked when she heard me take the picture!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

These are so cute! This should be a monthly photo contest or something!!


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Heres one of Nyah as a puppy and one taken a few months at the old apartment


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

Here is my girl sleeping....


----------

